# Roc City Rib Fest --> Rochester, NY  8/30/08



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 15, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know about a little one day unsanctioned rib cook off in Rochester, NY.  The date is Saturday August 30th, rib turn in at 4:00.  Can set up Friday night if you wish.  Only $30 until August 1st then $40, payout: $500 and trophy first, $200 and trophy second, $100 and trophy third, ribbons through tenth.  Percentage of proceeds will benefit the Golisano Children’s Hospital at Strong.

See the website for details and applications or reply with questions.
http://www.roccityribfest.com

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2008)

We are in...sounds like a good time...


----------



## wittdog (Aug 28, 2008)

Bump...Its this weekend


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck Dave!


----------



## oompappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep, Good luck wittdog!
I would be going but it's the same day as our 17th annual barn party.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 28, 2008)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Yep, Good luck wittdog!
> I would be going but it's the same day as our 17th annual barn party.


One of these years we are going to hit that pappy...


----------



## BBQcure (Aug 28, 2008)

Dave 

best of luck this Saturday. 

Ps  the sausage was fantastic and thanks. Cherry wood was the correct choice

again
Tim


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck this weekend guys.


----------



## Griff (Aug 28, 2008)

Go get 'em Dave.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck!  Hope we both get some karma


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Kick some butt up there Dave......I'll email you Uncle Bubba's chicken recipe.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck! 

Have fun!!!!


----------



## Unity (Aug 28, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Good luck!
> 
> Have fun!!!!


+1. 

--John
(Only one meat, you'll hardly have time to get your competition face on!   )


----------



## wittdog (Aug 29, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be up for 24 straight hours today..and then up early in the am...my game face will be on  
I might even have a chance at this one...Diva is staying home


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 29, 2008)

Good luck Dave...I hear they have some of the same judges that were at Best of the Best


----------



## wittdog (Aug 29, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good luck Dave...I hear they have some of the same judges that were at Best of the Best


I'm planning on it....pixie sticks and meat jello  
I'm brining my gasser


----------



## woodman3222 (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck. The wife and I will try to get over today at turn in time.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 31, 2008)

Well we just got back from the Roc City Rib fest…It was a very good time the contest was well organized and well run…the grounds were awesome…..It was kind of nice just cooking one thing….nice and relaxing…it had more of a tailgate feeling then a comp…the other competitors were cool…All in all a real good time.  On the way down we stopped at the Jell-O Museum…Here are a bunch of pics of the weekend…Jell-O Museum, the comp and just the boys being boys…at the end of the comp MJ was filthy…
Good Smoke has the results and will hopefully post them…As much as I hate garnish…doing comps without it is probably worse….


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 31, 2008)

Great pics Dave!  I noticed one of the teams had a huge Klose that looked bigger than Bubba's.  I also noticed a picture with you guys holding up a trophy so congratulations on that.  

So tell us how you did!  Looks like a good time was had by the family!

Dallas


----------



## wittdog (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah that Klose was HUGE...nice looking pit.
We took 2nd place...the boys want to take the trophy in to school next week  
It was a very good time.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations! Great job, Dave!  I thought you were holding back on us a little!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 31, 2008)

Who won the contest?


----------



## wittdog (Aug 31, 2008)

Buckner Brothers BBQ


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 31, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Buckner Brothers BBQ



Was that the team with the giant Klose?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 31, 2008)

That's a big Klose.  Saw one a little bigger when I picked mine up.  

Congrats Dave!!  Sometimes there is justice!!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 31, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope they were cooking on a Lang   (Really Bubba)....


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 31, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prick :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Aug 31, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prick :roll:[/quote:2u5fhcoc]


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I know a guy with a big Wang, opps, Lang. He cooks on a Meadow Creek.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 31, 2008)

Woohoo congratulations on the 2nd place! Wonderful!
Good to see your hard work is paying off. 

Pics looked great. going to have to check that out in the future!!!


----------



## woodman3222 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Wittdog, 
Congratulations on the 2nd place. Those where some fine tasting ribs you made. After seeing you, the wife and I went over to the food vendors and had some ribs from 4 different commercial teams. I do understand that what I got was food for the masses and not there competition ribs, but man the ribs you made were very good.

The Klose pit was from The Bad to the Bone BBQ located in Williamsville NY. They won 1st place in the commercial division.


----------



## Impailer (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats on the finish to Witdog and the team.


----------



## Unity (Sep 1, 2008)

Great job, Dave & Lynn & boys!   

--John


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, what a good time!      My body just shut down yesterday.   Congrats and big thanks to wittdog and fam for coming out and thanks to woodman for making the trip, nice to meet you.  We made a decent splash in Rochester, people loved being able to eat food from local BBQ guys, and seeing their friends compete in a real contest (not just a vendor burn).  We are already planning on next year, hopefully closer to Rochester and sanctioned?.  I would love your feedback and/or ideas (oompappy, let me know the date for the barn party next year, so we can avoid the conflict!)  I’ll get the final results up soon as I can.  Thanks again everyone, see ya at the oink!

P.S. witt, your ribs were ridiculous!


----------



## woodman3222 (Sep 2, 2008)

*some pics of therochester rib fest*

Unfortunately I was on the wrong side of the people to get some good pics.


----------



## woodman3222 (Sep 2, 2008)

GoodSmokeBBQ said:
			
		

> Man, what a good time!      My body just shut down yesterday.   Congrats and big thanks to wittdog and fam for coming out and thanks to woodman for making the trip, nice to meet you.  We made a decent splash in Rochester, people loved being able to eat food from local BBQ guys, and seeing their friends compete in a real contest (not just a vendor burn).  We are already planning on next year, hopefully closer to Rochester and sanctioned.  I would love your feedback and/or ideas (oompappy, let me know the date for the barn party next year, so we can avoid the conflict!)  I’ll get the final results up soon as I can.  Thanks again everyone, see ya at the oink!
> 
> P.S. witt, your ribs were ridiculous!



greet to meet you also.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Sep 3, 2008)

Results are up

http://www.roccityribfest.com/

Dave, I will pm with judges scores.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice going Dave and team.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Way to go Swine Syndicate!  
Very nice to see. 

We'll watch the schedule for next year, and try to ink this one in, as it sounds like a good time.  Was gonna try to help out with judging for the comp this year . . . but things got cater crazy, and just couldn't manage it.  

Looking forward to participating in 2009!


----------

